# 2hrs.SL Replacing floor - question



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

CASugar said:


> Please excuse my ignorance here. My husband and I replaced a floor in our 2 hrs. trailer maybe 35 years ago. Had a trailer guru to tutor us back then and don't remember how we did it. Now we need to get this job done again on our current trailer.
> 
> What kind of bolts/screws go in? How do you get the old ones out? Do I use the same screw holes? it would be hard to get that right drilling through new boards right to a hole underneath right? Am I missing something here?


To get the old bolts out, try using an electric grinder to grind the heads off the old bolts, then pry up the old floorboards using a crow bar. The old bolts will give you an idea of what kind/size new bolts and washers and nuts you need. Probably st least 2 1/2 to 3 inch bolts to go through 2 in lumber and attach the washers and nuts on the bottom.

You don't have to use the existing holes on the floor braces: drill holes in the new floor lumber and then use a heavy duty drill bit designed for drilling through metal for the bolt holes. Put the bit in the pre drilled holes in the lumber and drill away. You'll know when the bit punches through the metal. Its hard work, I've done 2 or 3 new floors in my time. Also make sure you use pressure treated lumber for the floor.

Hope this helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CASugar (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes thank you. We used pressure treated pine last time and it still looked like new when we sold the trailer years later.
So with the heads of the screw ground off, the floors can be pried up and out. Does the shaft of the screw or bolt remain in the cross brace? I guess that would depend if it was threaded through the frame or dropped through with a washer and nut to secure. Is the bolt, washer and nut the best way to go? Or is a threaded metal screw into new holes the best thing? I guess my question is screws or bolts? Heat treated metal so they don't rust?

Thought we might be able to use the old floor boards as a "templet" for the hole placement on the new boards, however not sure if we can keep the boards in one piece pulling them out. We bought the trailer used and the floor is so bad we can't use it until it gets replaced.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

CASugar said:


> Yes thank you. We used pressure treated pine last time and it still looked like new when we sold the trailer years later.
> So with the heads of the screw ground off, the floors can be pried up and out. Does the shaft of the screw or bolt remain in the cross brace? I guess that would depend if it was threaded through the frame or dropped through with a washer and nut to secure. Is the bolt, washer and nut the best way to go? Or is a threaded metal screw into new holes the best thing? I guess my question is screws or bolts? Heat treated metal so they don't rust?
> 
> Thought we might be able to use the old floor boards as a "templet" for the hole placement on the new boards, however not sure if we can keep the boards in one piece pulling them out. We bought the trailer used and the floor is so bad we can't use it until it gets replaced.




When you remove the old boards, the bolts may have to be knocked out of the holes with a hammer due to rust, corrosion ect that collects over time.
They might be threaded through the holes, but I never had a problem knocking them out with a hammer. Yes, you need at least nuts to secure the bolts underneath the trailer. You don't want boards popping up if you hit a bump. Use threaded bolts with the burnished round head, they're easy to find at Lowes.

When installing the new floor, its much easier if you drill,and install the bolts on each board as you place it. You are able to reach under each board and put the nut on the bolt. Then the next board, and so on. The last one, along the wall, you'll have to reach under the trailer to secure the nuts. Trust me, it's a lot easier than lying underneath the trailer and securing all the bolts in all the boards after the fact. 

While you have the old floor out, it's also a good time to check the wiring on the trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Don't be surprised to find the boards screwed down into the steel crossmembers, not bolted using the traditional nuts and bolts method. Looking underneath the trailer should tell the whole story - if you don't see row after row of nuts on protruding bolts it's likely screwed down.

I agree, the fastest way to remove the old floor is to use an angle grinder and grind off the existing heads. It's time consuming and keep a garden hose nearby as you will heat up and spark the occasional flame grinding into the floorboards.

*If you find screws vs bolts*, the following method is how I did it...

...once the old floor is out just use the angle grinder to cut the remaining stubs off at the crossmembers and smooth them down...don't waste your time trying to remove them as they'll be rusted beyond the effort and you're going to drill new holes anyways. 

Assuming you're using 2" flooring find new metal screws at about 3" length, or 3.5 if you can find them. Assuming the framing on the trailer is at least 2" square this means you'll only be drilling through one half of the crossmembers to make the new holes. Buy screws with countersunk heads so they will be flush with the floorboards after you set them - you don't want anything protruding, and even a mushroom head screw likely won't set flush.

Spend the extra on stainless steel if you want it to last another 25 years - it's pricy, but again, I'm assuming you want it to last long term based on your situation to date. I prefer Robertson (Square) head screws as they are much easier to apply a great deal of pressure on when securing..which you will do when securing boards into metal crossmembers. 

Measure, cut and prefit the new boards and then get drilling - snap chalk lines if you can't see between the boards (I spaced mine for drainage so I could easily see the crossmembers below) and using a good quality metal drill bit drill through the floorboards and into the crossmember. As soon as you're through, thread in the new screw and at least get the threads started in the new hole so it secures the board a bit...then move onto the next board/crossmember. A second drill with the matching bit for your screws makes life go a LOT faster as you can drive the screws in much quicker...and you'll have a LOT of screws to set.

Eventually your new floor will be secured. 

Honestly, compared to nuts and bolts this method is faster...and you'll never have to worry about anything loosening off or having to try to countersink bolt heads into the floorboards.

Here's a link to my thread on reviving my old trailer, including a total replacement on the floorboards. You can see the crossmembers my unit has and there's no way nuts/bolts are even an option as the required holes would effect it's structual strength - it was designed for the boards being screwed down.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-trailers/bringing-old-trailer-back-life-490449/


----------



## CASugar (Oct 17, 2014)

Thank You Hombres and Private Pilot! This information is exactly what we needed!
Private Pilot, what a lovely trailer you have!!! Did your friend buy NorthernMaMa's trailer? Hope that worked out. 
When I found this trailer it ticked off all the boxes, but it had been neglected and was weathered. Well made but the floor at the ramp was bad, one long board cracked down the middle, so I could see that part of the project. The electrical was destroyed and the tires had plenty of tred, but had never been replaced so were also rotten. I bought it hoping that was all that was wrong. The underside was like new! It had been owned by two people, both in So. Calif.; so lucky too as I don't think it has ever seen snow and salted roads. I had the electrical done! ( we aren't as handy as you are ) and got new tires. Had to have a brake replaced but the other three were perfect. So this is the final step. 
Thank you for all the information! I am really looking forward to completing our project and getting out to the trails this summer!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

CASugar said:


> Did your friend buy NorthernMaMa's trailer? Hope that worked out.


No, he had his hands full with other projects last fall so fixing up another horse trailer wasn't on his list of things he wanted to take on.


----------

